# Great Selection, Great Prices, Fast Turnaround Time



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

They are my go-to supplier for drawer slides. Great prices and excellent customer service.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent review. We've been using them for years and never once had an issue.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, I didn't think there were any hardware stores that closed on Saturdays. Too bad it so far away.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I tore out a wall between our little kitchen and a bedroom to make a kitchen dine combination. Once that was done, I built all new upper and lower cabinets, as well as a rolling island. All the lower cabinets have drawers, rather than shelves. All doors in the new kitchen and dine room are hidden hinges.

After a lot of shopping, these cowboys were among the best for price and competitive for brands.

I had such good luck with the sliders and hinges, I bought several boxes of square drives for the shop. If you buy in quantity, the prices are excellent. So, instead of buying a couple hundred, look at the prices for a thousand. It's cheaper than buying a few boxes of a hundred and, certainly, beats the big box prices.


----------

